# Have you installed a remote starter in your 2006 A6?



## fiddle321 (Nov 15, 2005)

I have heard conflicting information about whether it is possible to have a remote starter installed in a 2005 or 2006 A6.
So, I am asking if anyone has installed a remote starter in a 2005 or 2006 A6. 
If so, what has been your experience? Has it worked successfully? Has it interfered with the car's electronics?
Thank you.


_Modified by fiddle321 at 5:56 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Have you installed a remote starter in your 2006 A6? (fiddle321)*

Can you explain any reason, any at all for this? Is this for some special need?
As you know, you never idle a cost engine. You get in, start, and start moving.
So how would remote start have any function?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Have you installed a remote starter in your 2006 A6? (GTINC)*

My guess is for cold weather. Some of the ones I've heard about will periodically start the car during the night to prevent the engine from getting so cold that the car won't start.








I've got the advanced key, so I wouldn't want a remote starter. Pressing the button is too much fun!


----------

